# So I bought a ticket to a furry con. Now what?



## Throwaway (Sep 15, 2019)

I bought a ticket to a furry con.

I now regret this, even before I go. I'm terrified of going and being spotted or it coming back to me. I'm especially terrified of having my picture taken on accident.

This con doesn't do refunds.

I'm all confused about how I feel about all this.

Is this typical? What should I do?


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 15, 2019)

Can you remember why you've done it?

When I went to my first con, I remember the staff distributing 'no pics please' kinda buttons, which were mentioned in the event rules and info. I get that accidents happen though

Any particular reason you feel terrified?


----------



## Bink (Sep 16, 2019)

I went, I didnt care. What's the chances of someone you know who isnt a furry finding or stumbling upon it AND recognizing you.. just go and have fun... 

No one will know, and no one will care.

It's worth the small risk, trust me


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Sep 16, 2019)

I remember I had the same fear when I went. It took me about an hour before I got over it. 

Like Bink said, what would the chances be of any non-fur even knowing about the con?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 16, 2019)

No one will see you. 

Only way they will is to out themselves as furries, too.  anyone does find out, just say it was a hairdresser convention-  everyone knows they are the worst.

How bad?

BeautyCon NYC 2019: What exactly happened? — BackPorchPoet

Pretty bad.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 16, 2019)

Anxiety much?!

If you're really that paranoid, try wearing sunglasses and a hat while you're there!

Or, if you really want to be sure, add a wig!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 16, 2019)

It's just a convention, fairly certain the event is being held at an establishment that caters to other things as well. If anyone finds out and asks, just say you were there for other reasons.


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 16, 2019)

Your name's not Milo, by any chance? 
(joking...)


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 16, 2019)

Just go with the flow.

Relax and just have fun.

You are stressing yourself out and I promise you if you just relax and try to have fun. You'll have a blast.


----------



## Throwaway (Sep 16, 2019)

So I should probably put it all on the table.

I want to be a politician one day.

I have no idea about what part of the fandom interests me.

I'm afraid I'll have an alright time, then get caught doing something socially unacceptable in most circles.

I realize that's on me.


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 16, 2019)

Give it a try, i've never been in a furry con, but i've been in a expogamer, just enjoy it and dont worry about those things. Dont be afraid of trying new things just because someone may judge you. I simply dont give a fuck about what people that i dont care about may think of me. I learned that by being a shy introvert. You should try it out, its nice


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 19, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> So I should probably put it all on the table.
> 
> I want to be a politician one day.
> 
> ...




Read the con's Code of Conduct on its site, and follow it!

Common sense applies!


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Sep 19, 2019)

When I went to my first con recently, I was really self conscious about being their. But everyone I met was just so open and welcoming that all that fear kind of went away almost immediately.
No one's gonna recognize you and the .000001% chance that they do, they're gonna be cool about it.

Also


Throwaway said:


> So I should probably put it all on the table.
> 
> I want to be a politician one day.
> 
> ...



If that's the worst that a hypothetical future smear campaign can dig up on you, I think you're okay. Like that Jon Ossoff guy who someone made an attack ad about how he cosplayed as Han Solo that one time. Everyone instead made fun of the people who *made* the ad because of how stupid their attempt at a smear was.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 7, 2019)

Wear a ball cap and some shades/glasses.  Most cons don't allow media photography without specific permission to the media and the media would have to have a release form signed by you before publication anyway.  Individual photography is allowed, however, and you may be caught in a picture by accident.  The only real way anyone could ever tell that you were actually there, is the registration list, which cons are NOT supposed to release except in dire emergencies like a criminal investigation or lost person or something.  Even then, it is considered propriotary information not to be released publicly.  Unless someone knows your RL name and is out to doxx you, the odds are slim to none that anyone will ever know you were there.  By the way, I'm president of a con.


----------



## Loganw314 (Oct 24, 2019)

i didnt know people were that worried about being seen as a furry :\

im the opposite, i get nervous because I DONT know anybody hehe


----------



## kuraiscreatures (Nov 7, 2019)

Going to a single convention shouldn't impact your reputation. Political or non. 

Many people go to these conventions for the first time out of simple curiosity or supporting someone they know within the convention itself.  A person cannot judge you for tying to see or get to know a subculture within the population. It would be like people judging you for going to an anime convention once just to see it, or a any kind of gaming convention.  Its actually a good thing to see and explore area's within your community. Especially with groups that are commonly hidden or not known about.  

If you are still concerned just wear something you think might be able to conceal your identity, something lite but comfortable.  The suggestions above with the hat and glasses are an easy one. But as others have stated, there are rules about taking pictures of people at random during these events. 

I would say, relax, and just see what there is to offer. If its not your cup of tea, now you know. But going to a single convention cannot harm you.


----------



## Throwaway (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks for the replies everyone!

I went to my very first con back on the weekend of October 11.

Friday was a fairly slow day, where I didn't know many people.

Saturday was amazing. I got to meet many important furries. I wound up in a con suite with con staff. I also got to try on some partials.

I also got to snug a digitigrade suiter, UwU.

Sunday was slow and sad. I didn't get to see many faces, so I went to a waterpark.

Taken as a whole, I felt welcomed and safe. I'm confident I won't come to regret this in my career.

Thank you all for your tips.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Nov 22, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone!
> 
> I went to my very first con back on the weekend of October 11.
> 
> ...




And you were worried!

Furry cons are one of those things you obsess over before, and then are flabbergasted by why you obsessed so much after, eh!?


----------

